# acute exacerbation of chronic bronchitis



## pmaddox (Jun 30, 2009)

We are having a debate here with the correct coding of Acute exacerbation of chronic bronchitis. Documentaion does not state "obstructive" so would it be unspecified 491.9 or 491.21?
Thanks
pkmaxx


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 30, 2009)

I would go with the 491.21 based on the "acute"  and "exacerbation".


----------



## Bhavani (Jul 1, 2009)

*491.21*

Will code it as 491.21


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

I would go with 491.21


----------

